# Great Show!



## CleanDetail (Mar 7, 2009)

Just wanted to say to all involved, Great show.

Was my first year at waxstock and i dont doubt there will be more to come.

Was a pleasure to meet you all and nice to put faces to names. Great bunch of people :thumb:

Although i was on the Swissvax Stand for most of the day, i still managed to have a good look around and have a good chat!

All the best,
Nick.


----------

